

Ask HN: Coolest tech gadgets you've seen this year? - bavidar

Looking to play around with some new tech gadgets any ideas?
======
idanb
<shame> The gTar! </shame>

Of course I have some vested interest in that... But I do think Lit Motors is
pretty cool, the new Makerbot Replicator (although I've had limited personal
success with it), the new Sifteo is awesome, and I've seen some really amazing
early projects that might not make it this year but have some really great
promise.

Haven't had a chance to play with the Leapmotion, but that seems like it's
really awesome too.

------
chefsurfing
Boosted Boards - Electric Longboard Skateboard I rode on one for 5 minutes and
instantly wanted to pay for it on the spot.

